# 05 Outback Odor



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello All,
Has anyone had a problem with a smell in their outback that seems to burn the nose? We don't smell it when we use, but when it sits in the heat during storage the smell is pretty strong. I've installed a quickie flush, and practiced Black tank 101 and don't think that is the problem. The gray doesn't seem to be the issue, but not 100 % possitive.

All the sensors are working properly--so don't think its anything unsafe???

Your thought or suggestions would be helpful

05 Outback 28 BHS

Thanks
Jack


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunatly it is normal and it will get better. I do not recall anyone actually figuring out exactly what it is. Mine was the worse in closed storage compartments under the bunks

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think it's offgassing from the adhesives used in construction. Eventually it will go away. If you can, leave a window and a roof vent open and it will help air it out when you are not using it. I leave the window over the sink and the roof vent in the bath open pretty much all the time.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

YEP -- if you doa search you will find that I think we finally all figured out its the adhesives to hold down the floor and on some of the walls...

the smell goes away quickly -- mine did right after I put on the MaxxAir and AeroFlo vents...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I agree. I leave mine in a covered storage facililty and leave the roof vents open all the time. Mine has never been so bad I couldn't stand it.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What Ghosty said...........

Steve


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

When we first brought our new trailer home, I thought we had an underground gas leak. Our trailer was next to the water meter. I actually called the gas company out. He smelled it, but didn't detect any gas. When we went on our first trip with the Outback, the smell followed us! We leave the vents open, and the smell seems to be going away.

Bruce


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Jack,

The smell and fumes you are experiencing are actually formaldehyde!

RV Reporter Article

I have heard of a very reasonable solution that I have yet to try, maybe during the off season!

Removing Formaldehyde from Your RV


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keep it vented, it will go away. New camper smell is not like new truck smell!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I put MaxAir covers on all of the vents and just leave them open all the time. After about 5-6 weeks of letting it vent the smell when away. I haven't had it come back yet...

Gary


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> The smell and fumes you are experiencing are actually formaldehyde!


The owners manual explaines its fumes from the construction materials, and specifically makes the point that there is no formaldehyde involved.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

You just have to let 'em air out.

Ours is worse now that is as hot as nine yards of #$*! outside.

Maxx Air vents are on the Mod list


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Jacko,
Besides the venting as already described. Try leaving a bowl of rubbing alcohol out when the tt is not in use. I placed a bowl in the kitchen sink. The alcohol absorbs the odor.

Regards, Glenn


----------

